# What about this bike?



## Robbie59 (Apr 12, 2006)

First off, I work in home healthcare in a rural area so a car is a necessity for most days I'm at work. Opportunities to commute are a bit limited but do exist on occasion. Bianchi has a new group for 2008 called "Spillo Road" which offers two models, one of which is the following bike. This caught my eye for two reasons: my favorite LBS is a Bianchi dealer and my experience with the brand has been very positive in terms of fit, ride quality, and build quality. I'd prefer a steel frame but the geometry on this bike looks promising. I'm fairly confident that I understand the limitations of shopping a bike "on paper" but, with that caveat, what do you more experienced commuters think of this bike and spec? The gearing certainly looks good for the intended purpose. No idea on price. Bianchi just posted these in the past week. Any comments would be appreciated.




















MODEL S-ROAD SPILLO BRILLANTE Men’s Altus 21 sp rigid
CODE Y8B701
COLORS ED Metal Black
FRAME Bianchi aluminum gent
SIZES 47-51-55
FORK Hi-ten
SHIFTER Shimano ST-EF60 21 speeds black
REAR DERAILLEUR Shimano ALTUS black
FRONT DERAILLEUR Shimano C051
CRANKSET Detai DT1-TS342 48/38/28
CHAIN KMC HV700
SPROCKET Shimano TZ 07 14/28
Rear HUB Joytech JY-731 36h silver
FRONT HUB Joytech JY-732 36h silver
SPOKES Stainless black 2 mm
RIMS Mach 1 EXE alu DW black
TIRES Rubena V6 Hybride 37x622
TUBE Regina valve 700x32/42
HEADSET Feimin FP-H803
STEM HL-MTS-AL-109
HANDLEBAR HL-NR-AL16 black
SEATPOST SP-232 alloy 27.2mm
SADDLE Selle Royal RIO
GRIPS Herrmans Zeglo DD04
BRAKES Lee-Chi TX-121 alloy
BRAKE LEVER w/shifters
PEDALS Feimin FP-810
CHAINGUARD Cycleurope 48T black/transparent
MUDGUARDS Plastic silver
KICKSTAND Aluminum adjust
CARRIER Aluminum 3 legs black w/spring
FRONT LIGHT Basta ISI S std bulb
REAR LIGHT "Comus LCT-33 led, battery"
DYNAMO Basta SOLO
PUMP Zefal 809 Presta/Dunlop 220/250


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

The new Breezer Finesse is very cool. Not on their site just yet but I saw them at interbike. It will be more expensive than the Bianchi, but also will have nicer components. It will use the new Shimano Alfine (sp?) internal geared 8 speed road group. 

Found this photo on the web


----------



## ttug (May 14, 2004)

*tough bike, easy maintenance*

Have you ever tried workman bikes? How rural are you?


----------



## StageHand (Dec 27, 2002)

I'd be wary of the shifters and derailleurs. They have a pretty low threshold for abuse and wear. It's one of the problems with a lot of similar bikes: they're being marketed to non-riders, and component-spec is compromised to keep the price down--sometimes unnecessarily.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

It is a Euro style "Town Bike" and probably good for non-athletic rides up to 5 miles or so in pretty much any weather. If you want to go faster or longer miles and the lack of performance is going to get old fast.


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 3, 2004)

MB1 said:


> It is a Euro style "Town Bike" and probably good for non-athletic rides up to 5 miles or so in pretty much any weather. If you want to go faster or longer miles and the lack of performance is going to get old fast.


What MB1 said. 

I don't know what you want to spend, but for commuting, I think these are the two best complete bikes on the market for the $$$.

http://www.surlybikes.com/crosscheck_comp.html

http://www.bianchiusa.com/08_volpe.html


----------

